# Chautauqua anyone??



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Who all is fishing the big "C" this weekend for the lakes championship?
I hear the water level is a little low.....might be kinda tough on the banks.
Has anyone been up there?

g


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be there..didn't to so hot last time..3 small smallmouth..What's the payout?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly but craig told me that it will be better than last year.....I just hope to get a limit each day.

g


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

We Was Up Last Week..a Lot Of Guys From Akron Were There Pre Fishing It

The Water Is Down Some..pm Me For Tips///


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Talked to Nick today... He told me that he got big :B bass today (a smallmouth @ 5.80 lbs.!), and is currently in first place with just over 15 pounds. 2nd place is just under 15 pounds. 
Congrats Nick  I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya! 
I say you go find that big boys brother!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I thought you were talkning about x-series championship


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats next weekend isn't it?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

yep..I misread the original post......I'll be there for the x-series but don't fish the lakes trail..How was the bite this weekend?


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Definitely a better bite than last year with 4 fish over 5lbs on the first day weighed in and lots of 2 day weights over 20 lbs.

I dropped off the map with two fish for 4.05 after a 12.97 first day and second biggy with a 5.62 LM. Same deal last year when I dropped from 2nd to 12th!

Dinger <---------Bass ackwards again


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Dinger,

Sounds like we did the same thing in reverse order.

We shot ourselves in the foot the first day with 4.25 and came in the second day with 12.5. Just two more fish the first day would have been nice.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

kinda the same thing here...11.27 first day and 5.80 the second day.  
couldn't get the big smallie bite the second day on our spot. Darned fog delay made us miss the early bite!! lost a 15" fish at the end of the day that would have put us in the $$.

we'll do it all again this weekend. I'm going up thurs. am to pre-fish a little more.

ps. If anyone needs rooms Tom Murray owns two motels up there. He has space available and very reasonable. Both 10 mins from the ramp. Tell him Mike told ya to call...888.642.7117

see ya'll up there!

g


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like the bite is better at Portage than it is at Chautauqua!! 2 day weights of 20lbs is ok but for a lake like Chautauqua that's not much! 

DInger, good job on the big'un. Gotta love those big bass at Chautauqua, every trip there you have a chance of getting a nice fish.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

You are right on that Bill......In practice we had two big smallies, one was 4.4 and the other 4.9. Then we wieghed in a 4.97 in the tournament. I just wish I could have got more of them to bite.....I love going there because I learn something awesome everytime.

g


----------

